# Rafting class V/V+ Chelan Gorge



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

American Whitewater has been very gracious in working with the Chelan P.U.D. to get a couple of days release off the lake to do a flow monitering study and of the gorge. Only hardshells were previously allowed on the study but this year they were gracious enough to allow inflatables. Was super beautiful and fun. Cannot thank American Whitewater and the Chelan P.U.D. enough for this opportunity. 

Check out the craftiness at 2:38 of the rafter on the left finding whatever he can to hold onto to stay in the raft!

https://vimeo.com/49977811


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW! It's awesome you guys saw that and said "Yeah I bet we can get a raft down that." Nicely done.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

So cool - I grew up there. Great video.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Awesome. Way to represent. 
Joe


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Dan McCain said:


> Check out the craftiness at 2:38 of the rafter on the left finding whatever he can to hold onto to stay in the raft!


What? No Cuddling afterwards?


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Well done gentlemen!


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Nah, 2:37 is proof positive that rafters are all a bunch of nut jugglers.


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Dan,

I'm glad you have joined the Buzz! We need more help around here giving cheeky answers to "What size raft should I buy for my three kids and fat wife?" and "What do you do when a bear tears apart your groover?"...

There are some best of the buzz threads that will get you all caught up on what this forum is capable of and introduce you the the most capable trolls.

Keith


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, a good grab is worth a kiss! Unfortunately this may reduce the pool of interested partners...... Very nice run, thanks for sharing.


----------

